# Viper 5901 alaram



## kaykhizer (Apr 11, 2011)

Most of the time when i lock my car with the viper remote and walk away, the viper alaram starts going off. I lock the car again, and after a while it goes of again.
This is very annoying. Anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

what type of vehicle is it in, and who installed it? Pro or you?


----------

